# Cannot boot into Windows 10: NDIS.sys



## Blaveloper (May 24, 2015)

Since many days ago, an update to Windows 10 build 10122 got available.
I was stuck at 18% every single time.

Today I decided to fix it by using methods known to solve the problem.
But now when I went to reboot my tablet (Surface Pro 3), I got a BSOD while rebooting.
Then a bigger problem came in: I am now no longer able to boot into Windows 10.

I get the error code:0xc0000017, pointing to "\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ndis.sys".

I'm unable to boot a Windows 10 installation from USB, the Windows key doesn't do anything when I'm prompted to do so, so I'm basically stuck.
I can boot into Linux, I tried to do "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o remove_hiberfile /dev/sda4 /mnt", but it still refuses to mount my Windows partition with write access.
I can mount the Windows partition with read-only rights, but as you might expect, it's not enough to actually fix anything.

And yes, the "ndis.sys" file is there, so it's not missing.

Does anyone have a suggestion on how to solve this problem?
Without WIndows I can't perform most of my work.


----------



## Blaveloper (May 24, 2015)

Solved it.

All I had to do is make a bootable Windows 10 USB on Windows instead of a Mac.
Then I did a system restore (I apparently still had a copy of Windows 10 from 2 days ago) and I'm back in Windows 10!

The only big loss is probably a 3D model of a coin, but I can remake it in no-time.


----------

